# Sign me up for Wood Hoarders Anonymous



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Took an awkward step towards recovery from my wood hoarding addiction and got rid of a small amount of scrap pine, trim and some oak railing and balluster (from a house I no longer live in but that I was keeping "just in case"). Cut it all into smaller pieces for firewood but I had tears in my eyes as I did it…


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Lol….I feel your pain…I was just doing the same thing last week….still have a bunch to do but it was a start….and I lived


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

All looks pretty useful to me…  Are you sure you did the right thing?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

You know… I keep the splinters I take out of my hands… never know when you'll need an inlay ;-)


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

How could you??!!! Do you think this stuff grows on trees? I keep my sawdust! I do, it's everywhere.

Steve


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Then "Next Week" you will be working on a project wondering WHERE that piece you have been saving went ? Been there, done that. LOL


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

haha ellen


----------



## indianawoodbutcher (Jan 14, 2011)

I feel your pain. I hate to get rid of scraps, but eventually, one has to clean things up. Fortunately, I have a wood burning stove in my garage, so I get some use from the scraps. Just spent this weekend burning my old scraps while making new ones. Its the great circle of life.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I do the same…I keep scraps for years, then suddenly I get a mean streak and cut it all up for firewood. It is nice to have the space in the shop again. LOL.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

The tipping point for me was that I was leaving my nice "project" lumber on the floor because the rack was full of scrap…still hurt to cut it up though…


----------

